# Big Brother is Tracking You



## Warrigal (Aug 13, 2013)

Big Brother, tracking you via the rubbish bin or the public toilet.

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/te...ts-raise-ire-of-officials-20130813-2rsxc.html

Just one more reason why I don't need a smart phone.
I'm not paranoid. They really are out to get us.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

Smart phones, smart TVs, smart meters...all invade our privacy, I won't have any of it in my home if I can help it.  Not so smart, IMO.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 13, 2013)

If you're not doing any wrong re the law of the land then you have no worries.


----------



## nan (Aug 13, 2013)

I am not doing anything wrong, but I still dont like my privacy being invaded without my permission.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have anything "smart" .With all I'm hearing about big brother spying on us I won't be buying a new car, phone or anything either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

nan said:


> I am not doing anything wrong, but I still dont like my privacy being invaded without my permission.



I agree Nan, especially when those invading your privacy can't be trusted themselves.  Also, just heard some mention on the radio about how parents and grandparents who are taking photos of their children/grandchildren on "smart" phones,  are opening them up to abuse from child molesters...as they not only can see the picture of the child, but also the location of where they can be found.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't have anything "smart" .With all I'm hearing about big brother spying on us I won't be buying a new car, phone or anything either.



I think that if someone could make a new car, like they made them perhaps back in the early 90s (or earlier)...no black 'spy' box, no On Star BS, no rear cameras...you can do ALL of your maintenance yourself, like you always did, if you chose to, change your fluids, etc....they would sell like *HOTCAKES*!! :drive:  I have a desktop computer, and a Tracfone that is not internet connected, nor does it have a camera.  I'm not interested either in the new 'smart' stuff, I know better.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 13, 2013)

Warrigal said:
			
		

> _*I'm not paranoid. They really are out to get us.*_



See??? Now haven't been tellin' you that all along????   

 

Max might do you a 'mates rates' deal on a tin hat.   



It's harder than you'd imagine to drop off the grid so unless there's some pressing reason equating to sheer survival for doing it,  I think we'd better just get used to it.  
We don't have to like it but I'm past fighting the system, and living off the land in a grass hut just to stay under the radar is beyond thinking about.
They won't track me for long anyway, they'll drop off from sheer boredom.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 13, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> If you're not doing any wrong re the law of the land then you have no worries.



I used to think that way...not any more!  That's a dangerous way to think my friend. Remember Ruby Ridge:
http://reason.com/archives/1993/10/01/ambush-at-ruby-ridge


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 13, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> If you're not doing any wrong re the law of the land then you have no worries.



Careful Davey or you may end up in a locker.


----------



## Anne (Aug 13, 2013)

Ruby Ridge; Waco...if you are thought to be hiding, you're suspect.  Not sure you have to break any laws, you'll be watched anyway.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Warrigal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Di, I am SO with you 100% on this. 
 My mother raised me that we were in the Last Days, and I have stored food for the bad times, only to have the Wanderlust hit me, and have to give it all away when I moved, every time. 
I have lived with candles and kerosene lamps, used a diesel generator, bathed in the river, and hauled my water home in the back of my truck. Melted snow by the bucketfuls in the bathtub. I can build (and cook on)a campfire. 
 But I am not going to do it anymore ! 
I am where I am, I am not doing anything that is against any law, and if they want to spy on me....no, I don't like it one bit , but I am not going off the grid either. 
I love my iPhone and my iPad, and I think if they want to find me, they can do it , iPhone or not, so I am keeping them and not worrying about what I can't change.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 13, 2013)

Not familiar with how things work in US agencies, beyond News, docos, and movies but when you think about it....  what's new?  

Haven't the 'authorities' spied on their people to control them since time immemorial? 

 Didn't the head caveman have henchmen to spy out and bury a club in the head of any dissenter to his authority?  
Didn't the Feudal Lords keep a 'security force' to watch for dissent among the serfs?  Isn't that really what 'Knights' were??
Didn't the Industrialist magnates send in spies to the factory floor, and then the heavies to keep their outspoken workers in line?
What were Peel's police  invented for?  Protection of the population, or of the aristocracy?
What were posses for and who decided who they'd go hunting?  The good ole carin' sharin' sheriff, or the local Banker and landowners who paid him?  It appears from movies that bank robbers got more of their attention than murderers. 




That surveillance and retribution has gone high tech doesn't make it any different, just higher tech.  
There's more of us so they need better inventions to cope with the workload.   That's all. 
 We've always been under surveillance and the 'thumb' in some way or other.  It's how civilization works.

Does all of today's technological whizzbangery really give them any more personal information about any of us than a local Lord would have known about every single serf in his village centuries ago??

Not saying' it's good or right, just sayin' it's taken us an awfully long time to become aware of it.  Doh.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 13, 2013)

It's not the government spying on me that I resent. I happily supply them with all the information they require.
What irritates me is the intrusion of commercials all the time. I especially arc up when they seem to know where I am, like some pop ups on my laptop that mention a nearby suburb and some service I might like to avail myself of. Really dodgey some of them are too.

I dislike Telstra sending me SMS messages too but my phone is very dumb so I don't get too many of them. If I were down the street and happened to receive messages on an iphone prompting me to drop into the nearest Maccas or Hungry Jacks I would probably do just that - to tell them to cease and desist with the messages. 

To paraphrase - _"I will decide which commercials I receive and the manner in which I receive them."_ I will ever be a customer. I am not a consumer and certainly not a sucker. At least not very often if I can help it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

I resent the fact that if I use the Google search engine to look up anything, suddenly related ads are popping up on every site I visit, including my own ISP homepage.  Unfortunately, it is a search engine that gives good results.  I've tried Ixquick and Startpage, which offer searches with no IP address cookies, but they leave a lot to be desired when shopping for or researching an item.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't get ads for anything popping up.  Use Adblock, it stops the lot of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

I imagine it blocks the ads, but not the cookies and tracking devices that monitor our internet activity.  I didn't mean 'pop-ups', just ads appearing on sites visited.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I imagine it blocks the ads, but not the cookies and tracking devices that monitor our internet activity.  I didn't mean 'pop-ups', just ads appearing on sites visited.



This can remedy the tracking cookies on Windows,  SeaBreeze: 
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/open-ies-private-browsing-mode-the-easy-way/


Mac has private browsing built into the menu.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 13, 2013)

_*I use Adblock as well and have no ads *_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2013)

Something that was in the news here in Houston yesterday. .. a baby monitor hacked.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57598385/baby-monitor-hacked-spies-on-texas-child/


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 14, 2013)

That is very disturbing, and not just for babies.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 14, 2013)

Peek-A-Boo I See You!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 14, 2013)

Once more for those of you in the back . . .


----------



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2013)

Just got an email from "Flybyes"

It listed all specials of products we have bought in recent shops at Coles ....................................


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 16, 2013)

Aren't you both thrilled?


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Coles are shameless. I was silly enough to enter some checkout competition they had running once and I got smothered in spam and flyers in the mail for months after.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 17, 2013)

Big news, Brother - nobody is secretly watching over you.

You'd be better to be no good.

You should have never been thusly warned.



(Read every second word in the sentences, starting with the first)


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 17, 2013)

To creepy for me...No internet cell phones for me, thank you.

Be sure to check out the video for a simple explanation of how this tracking works. 


London Recycling Bins Were Tracking Passers By
by Karl Bode Monday 12-Aug-2013 tags: business · wireless · stats · world ·consumers · wireless

In an age where everything is connected and location data mining is a largely an unregulated goldmine, it shouldn't be too surprising to see that London has had to shelve a program whereby street recycling bins were being used to track the cellphones of users that passed by. The large bins, which were on sidewalks and embedded with large LED displays, used location data to track users and offer custom ads to regular walkers (more specifically MAC addresses) the bins "recognized." London urged the company behind the bins to suspend the program after consumers became aware of and slightly creeped out by the semi-sentient garbage cans


----------



## That Guy (Aug 17, 2013)

Snowden is being painted as a traitor for leaking this?

WASHINGTON -- The disclosure of a top secret internal audit that shows the National Security Agency has overstepped its legal authority repeatedly since 2011 is likely to further erode public trust in the beleaguered intelligence service and spur new calls to constrain its authority to conduct surveillance on Americans.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Snowden is being painted as a traitor for leaking this?
> 
> WASHINGTON -- The disclosure of a top secret internal audit that shows the National Security Agency has overstepped its legal authority repeatedly since 2011 is likely to further erode public trust in the beleaguered intelligence service and spur new calls to constrain its authority to conduct surveillance on Americans.



Can't question The Machine, Bro - you _know_ that. Not without paying a price. 

Besides, it's just another magician's misdirection so you don't pay attention to the _important_ things ...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 17, 2013)

Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain . . . !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2013)

Better hang on to your digital camera, soon someone else will be able to disable your new cellphones with the flip of a switch.  If the cops are beating someone to a pulp, they can make sure that everyone's phone in the area is disabled and not able to take photos or audio/video recordings...http://www.thefullsignal.com/apple/...oon-block-your-device-without-your-permission


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 22, 2013)

That is sinister.

On the other hand there was a situation in Sydney when a minor riot was being organised via the mobile phone network.  However it would also have been desirable to have also shut down one particular talk back radio station which was fuelling the unrest.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 22, 2013)

Two edged sword though.  Without the technology we would never have noticed what they were up to in the first place, or the lengths they'll go to in protecting their authority.  Nor would we have had the means to warn each other about it.  

The technology race is working the same as nature, it's ramping up the defense mechanisms to keep pace with any improvement to the 'oppositions' armoury.  You can bet there are just as many hackers working on circumventing the ability of the authorities to jam the system as there are on devising new jamming devices.   The 'arms race' is what started us thinking about more than sex and where the next meal was coming from and got us out of the caves.  It's good for evolving brain power.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Two edged sword though.  Without the technology we would never have noticed what they were up to in the first place, or the lengths they'll go to in protecting their authority.  Nor would we have had the means to warn each other about it.
> 
> The technology race is working the same as nature, it's ramping up the defense mechanisms to keep pace with any improvement to the 'oppositions' armoury.  You can bet there are just as many hackers working on circumventing the ability of the authorities to jam the system as there are on devising new jamming devices.   The 'arms race' is what started us thinking about more than sex and where the next meal was coming from and got us out of the caves.  It's good for evolving brain power.



I agree that it's a two-edged sword, but speaking purely from lifestyle-experience I rather _enjoy_ caves, meals and sex ... 

Maybe it's getting toward that time when we need to stop, take a breath and figure out exactly WHERE all this shiny shyte is taking us.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 23, 2013)

I got picky about what technology was useful and what was just a pain in the arse some time ago.  Love the entertainment toys, but if they need a degree in rocket science to run them, they're out and I don't use a mobile/cell phone at all.  Have one, just haven't recharged it for a year and it makes a useful paperweight.    I'll pass on the caves though.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 23, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Two edged sword though.  Without the technology we would never have noticed what they were up to in the first place, or the lengths they'll go to in protecting their authority.  Nor would we have had the means to warn each other about it.
> 
> The technology race is working the same as nature, it's ramping up the defense mechanisms to keep pace with any improvement to the 'oppositions' armoury.  You can bet there are just as many hackers working on circumventing the ability of the authorities to jam the system as there are on devising new jamming devices.   The 'arms race' is what started us thinking about more than sex and where the next meal was coming from and got us out of the caves.  It's good for evolving brain power.



Could you repeat that, please?  I was thinking about sex and food . . .


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 23, 2013)

Of course you were!  It's 'that guy' thing you men have going.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 23, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Of course you were!  It's 'that guy' thing you men have going.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, that thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2013)

New gadget to warn you of surveillance cameras...http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...t-lets-you-sense-surveillance-cameras/282335/


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

... but only for infrared-based systems, which probably accounts for only a small percentage of surveillance systems ...


----------



## RedRibbons (Dec 15, 2013)

nan said:


> I am not doing anything wrong, but I still dont like my privacy being invaded without my permission.



Exactly! We have NO privacy here in the US anymore. For instance, if you just give out your cell phone number to someone they can look up the number and get your full name and address. From that info, they can get a lot more info about you. I love the internet, but I don't like how so much our personal information can be compromised.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

RedRibbons said:


> ... I love the internet, but I don't like how so much our personal information can be compromised.



Quite a bit, if all of the successful hacks we've seen are any proof.

Oh, and would you mind repeating what you said a little louder, and lean toward your computer screen when you say it, please? 

We thank you, Citizen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2013)

I never used facebook, but I just heard that facebook saves all the messages that people *don't* post.  If you start to write a message, and decide to delete it...facebook still has it on file.  Also, they said that facebook was studying peoples photos that they put up of their facebook pages, to learn more about that person.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL - Ceiling Cat got a promotion!


----------



## Judi.D (Dec 16, 2013)

Di I also agree with you on this one. This has always been true. Now it is just becoming very technologically sophisticated.  Some stores have already used smart phones to track where people go in the stores and what they look at. People have been tracked going down the street and as they pass certain restaurants an ad for their specials that day are sent to them. I don't like it but it is the reality. We can choose to accept the inevitable or go live in the woods in hut. Oh...wait I already do. Let them look at me it would be hours of boring surveillance. If they want to waste the time and money, so be it. There is always a trade off.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ... Phil, it's your civic duty to let me know when someone figures out how to see me thru the well placed and layered tape I put over the camera eye:distant:



I - I mean, THEY - are working on it. I'll let you know as soon as there's any breakthrough. 

Of course, while you're taping over the eye, the drone outside your window is getting an eyeful, your TV set is recording everything you say and, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but one of your horses is actually a cyborg.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 16, 2013)

Funny you should mention your cam watching you as you type.  I've never activated mine either.  But, while logging on just now, looked at and flipped the bird for the record.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

I like to moon my computer in the morning when I first start it up.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 16, 2013)

Ninety percent of what the snoops will see while hacking computer cameras will consist of something like this:


----------



## Judi.D (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok TG there has got to be a picture out there showing OH starting up his computer in the morning. Find it. Thanks for mental picture I'm still laughing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Ninety percent of what the snoops will see while hacking computer cameras will consist of something like this:



... and the other 10% will be ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

OH wrote .........      I like to moon my computer in the morning when I first start it up.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

Judi.D said:


> Ok TG there has got to be a picture out there showing OH starting up his computer in the morning. Find it. Thanks for mental picture I'm still laughing.


Judy I am a woman. 


Jillaroo said:


> OH wrote ......... I like to moon my computer in the morning when I first start it up.


Oh oh, I got caught this morning!!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I like to moon my computer in the morning when I first start it up.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


>


Hey looks just like me!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Hey looks just like me!



Of course it looks just like you.  Heh, heh, heh.  I found it in a search of the NSA morning's collection . . .


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Of course it looks just like you. Heh, heh, heh. I found it in a search of the NSA morning's collection . . .


Oh crap!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 18, 2013)

Speaking of the biggest brother, this is a screenshot of POTUS's computer desktop:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 18, 2013)

Mmmmm, seems there was some file sharing going on with our Heavenly Kev.
Hard to say who was first with that AwesomePicsofMe file.


----------

